# Yellowstone Wolf Experiment Out of Control



## OTN (Dec 16, 2002)

*Yellowstone Wolf Experiment Out of Control* ©
By Jim Slinsky
http://www.outdoortalknetwork.com 

It is with great sadness that I write this column. You didnt have to be a wildlife biologist to foresee the outcome when you mix Canadian timber wolves with the wildlife of Yellowstone National Park. Yellowstones wildlife populations have plummeted. Wolves are brutal, vicious predators and have a tremendous impact on all wildlife in any ecosystem.
I am not exaggerating. I radio interviewed a rancher, Mr. Robert T. Fanning Jr. and a big game outfitter, Mr. William Hoppe, both of whom live within sight of Yellowstone National Park. It is a whole New World out there since Canadian timber wolves were introduced. 
Mr. Fanning is the founder of Friends of the Northern Yellowstone Elk Herd and Mr. Hoppe is the President. From investing hours on the phone with these gentlemen I believe the American people and the American sportsmen are not hearing the straight story on this experiment thats flat out of control. Montana wildlife needs some relief and so do its private landowners, big game outfitters and ranchers.
The original plan was for 78-100 wolves to be introduced into Yellowstone. Of course, you realize hunting is not permitted in Yellowstone or any other National Park. US Fish and Wildlife personnel were concerned wildlife populations were too high and impacting flora and fauna. (Sound familiar?) The environmentalists were screaming their theme of returning to the Natural Order of life in the wilds. The project went forward. 
The elk herd in Yellowstone was estimated at 20,000 animals at the time of the introduction of the wolves. Historic documents reveal that Yellowstones elk, the largest migratory elk herd in the US, was about 30,000 at the turn of the 20th century.
In less than 10 years the effect wolves have had on Yellowstones wildlife has been nothing less than devastating. Elk populations hang around 10,000; the moose and deer are almost completely gone. Antelope went from 600 to 200 specimens. Sheep populations have fallen from 300 to 40, possibly an inadequate amount to repopulate the Park. Wolves are attacking horses, mules, livestock and stalking children. The economic health of the region has collapsed and so has the outfitting business north of Yellowstone.
The wolves are multiplying at the rate of 34% a year. There are now 370 wolves in Yellowstone and 770 in the tri-state area of Montana, Wyoming and Idaho. Wildlife in that region is getting hammered. 
Forget what you heard about wolves killing only the weak and sick. Wolves are canines and like dogs, they kill by instinct and for fun. Aerial photographs document dead, red wildlife carcasses over the landscape. Wolves practice surplus killing whether they are hungry or not. The wildlife of the region can not rest and they live in constant fear. Like coyotes following a deer herd, a wolf pack pursuit is relentless. One wolf will kill 23-25 mature elk a year, not counting calves. Now multiply that by 770 wolves.
The recruitment of newborn game animals into their populations has been the hardest hit. Elk calf survival is averaging 14 out of every 100. In high-density wolf areas, only 4 out of every 100 calves survive the wolf packs. Keep in mind, these wolves are not native to the region. The Rocky Mountain wolf at 80 pounds, which hunts in pairs, has been displaced by this Canadian gray wolf, which hunts in packs. This predatory machine has no predator.
The Montana Department of Game, Fish and Parks has applied to the US Fish and Wildlife Service for de-listing of the wolf from threatened to game animal status. A decision will be made in December. Environmental groups have vowed to sue and tie this up in court for years. The environmentalists will stab the US F & W Service in the back in the process. They both worked together to introduce the wolves. The residents of that region desperately need relief and start the process of controlling this insidious predator.
Wolf introduction is earmarked for all of our western states. We now know what this predator can do to our wildlife, sport hunting and the economies of these states. We also know they are being used as a divisive tool against the private property owning Americans living in that region. 
We simply must say no to wolf reintroduction. Sportsmen, private landowners and all Americans need to recognize this program as eco-terrorism on our wildlife. It is an obvious attempt to end sport hunting.
Bill Hoppe suggests if Easterners have any doubt about the brutality and devastation of wolves, they only need come to Yellowstone and witness the carnage. We only need watch the ground turn red from the blood of our valued wildlife. We only need listen to the crying of an animal being consumed alive. 
We only need listen to their screams of agony.

Read Part II of this article at:
http://www.outdoortalknetwork.com


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks OTN for your help and article. The wolf is a love/hate symbol of the wilderness depending on your view. The Yellowstone Park project certainly highlighted the issue nationwide and we will be locally reevaluating the Michigan project in the future. Here are two wolf more articles as examples from other parts of the country.

Reintroduction foes want wolves out of Idaho
http://www.magicvalley.com/news/localstate/index.asp?StoryID=1542

lay waste to cattle -
Arizona rancher losing livelihood in wake of recovery program
http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=30118


----------



## OTN (Dec 16, 2002)

Hamilton,

Here is an article that was writen in February of 2000, the title is "Wolves Among Us"
http://www.paragonpowerhouse.org/wolves_among_us.htm

Jim, is busy recording radio shows at this moment, the holidays are making us work harder with the short week. Jim, will stop in here and ansewer all of your questions shortly.

The two articles you posted are very newsworthy pieces on this issue. Plans also call for the introduction of wolves in NH, NY and Maine.

SFK, Jim will address the PA QDM issues as you requested.

Regards,
Mark Zovak
OTN


----------



## OTN (Dec 16, 2002)

Here is the second article Jim wrote on this issue...

Yellowstone Wolf Debate Rages On ©
By Jim Slinsky
Outdoor Talk Network
www.outdoortalknetwork.com 

It was not possible to completely inform you of all the intricacies in the wolf debate in one, single 800-word column. I can not think of an issue, statewide or nationwide, as critical to the future of hunting, big game outfitting, ranching or the rights of private landowners as the introduction of Canadian timber wolves into the US. In other words, I dont feel completely vented from last weeks column. Rarely, has an issue touched me as deeply.
Canadian timber wolves are 150-160 pound critters that hunt in packs. Never in the last 200 years have we had such effective and relentless predators living amongst us. Even some scientists within the wolf recovery program readily admit that they had no idea in 1995 how quickly these animals would multiply and how effective they would be at killing game. The wolfs reintroduction has surpassed almost everyones expectations at reducing game animals within Yellowstone and the surrounding territory. 
The concern on the minds of many is when will it stop. Will the US Fish and Wildlife Service allow wolves to reduce the Yellowstone elk herd to a few thousand animals? Will the USFWS allow de-listing of the wolf and permit them to be hunted as a game animal? When the elk are gone will it be horses, cattle and sheep, next? Domestic livestock have already fallen prey to the Canadian timber wolves of Montana, Wyoming and Idaho. 
However, lets take it from the top and look at this objectively. Heres the story line. National park personnel complain to the USFWS that our national parks are carrying too many animals over the winter. Damage is being done to the flora and fauna. Without regulated hunting the options are few. Environmentalists push hard at every political level to return to the Natural Order of natures grand plan. Environmentalists argue that the only logical option is to bring in predators such as mountain lions, grizzlies and timber wolves to control the wildlife populations within the park.
Within a few short years, elk and deer grazing on grasses is no longer the problem. The new problem is mountain lions, grizzlies and wolves have expanded their territory and are now munching on cattle, sheep, dogs and cats. Humans become very nervous when these deadly predators are staring them down on their leisurely stroll to their rural mailbox. Debating to take a gun with you every time you step outside is not a fun way to live. Worrying about how many cattle or sheep you will lose tonight can infuriate even a happy-go-lucky rancher.
Frankly, the entire debate to reintroduce large predators across the US to pre-colonial prominence is intellectually bankrupt. It is without question the most ludicrous discussion in the entire wildlife management arena. America has changed forever and will never return to pre-colonial ecosystems. America is now the land of the free and home of the brave, all 300 million of us. Failure to recognize this fact is the equivalent of failing to accept the world is filled with dangerous people who would like to kill Americans.
The truth is as the most intelligent life form on this planet we have an obligation to aspire to maintain our wild ecosystems as complete as possible. Large predators have a place in very limited quantities in our most remote areas. They should be hunted hard and fair game as they expand into areas inhabited by humans. We must teach them to run at the sight of a human, not crouch in the posture of attack.
The USFWS seems determined to become involved in the management of wildlife. I dont see the problem. They should establish maximum populations for every game animal living in every national park. They should work closely with the appropriate states and sanction special permit hunts to cull excessive animals. Let the American hunter, a human being take advantage of this valuable resource. The wildlife of America belongs to our people, not predators, to use wisely and responsibly.
Let the debacle of the Yellowstone experiment teach us a lesson. The environmental extremists grand plan of returning to the Natural Order by reintroducing large predators across America is a pipe dream. These deadly animals will always conflict with man with escalating frequency. They are a threat to private property rights, the future of sport hunting and the rural people and economies across this nation.
Assistant Secretary Craig Manson of the US Dept. of Interior, 1849 C Street NW, Room 3156, Washington DC, 24240 wants to hear from you. As usual your input in these debates will determine our future.
Banning hunting as a wildlife management tool on national parklands is outdated. It is the only sensible, intelligent approach to deal with ever-increasing wildlife in a nation with ever-decreasing habitat.



> "Government employees have good intentions. Unfortunately, they often accomplish exactly the opposite of what they originally intended to achieve". Author, Jim Slinsky


----------



## OTN (Dec 16, 2002)

Dear Guys:
The concept of improving the quality of a deer herd has great merit, but QDM is often misunderstood and misapplied. Recently, QDM has been used as a disguise for a massive deer reduction program. The theory is if you reduce your herd by 50-60%, fewer deer will have more food and thus bigger and better deer. The devil is always in the details.
Under true QDM one maximizes the lands' potential to produce food for the deer. One tries to make the land a deer factory. Then the does are culled aggressively and young bucks are protected with antler restrictions. There is a flaw in the recipe. Each year spikes and 4's are left to become the breeding stock for next year. PA did this from 1928 to 1952. It failed. Our woods were filled with spikes.
I use the the bird dog breeder analogy to keep it simple. Does the breeder sell his best bird dogs from every litter and keep the runts to do the breeding?
There is much we don't know about the long-term breeding dynamics of deer. I have often asked if you want to age your herd quickly and have the best deer do the breeding, why not shoot spikes and 4's and let 6's and up do the breeding?
Additionally, QDM commercializes deer hunting and generates posted signs very rapidly. 
I have covered many of these topics in my columns on my site. I have had some great radio show guests on my show over the last 8 years. I have spoken with deer experts from across the country. 
I am trying to bring my show into Michigan. I believe the sportspeople of Michigan will learn a great deal from my guests.
Please contact Marty Scott at Michigan Talk Radio at 231-237-9316 and tell him you want to hear the show.
Thanks for asking me to be a part of your dialog. I am very busy, but will try to answer and provide input every chance I get.
Sincerely,
Jim Slinsky


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

OTN, You may notice that we have many topics covered within several general forums. Your last QDM post should be over in the QDM forum for proper discussion and best coverage. It is possible to misplace a post by accident once in a while.


----------



## OTN (Dec 16, 2002)

HR,

Jim responded to SFK's QDM post above in this thread. In the future we will flip this to the QDM forum.

Mark


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Dang I sure do love the truth!


----------

